# I have a boyfriend now



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I ended up going on my second date today. It was practically an all day thing. We spent our time doing various things on campus. He brought up being exclusive. I wanted to be exclusive with him, but thought it might be too early to bring it up. I didn't think it would be so soon, but I'm not complaining. :heart I was wondering how he was going to introduce me to his friend when we went to see him...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations Illini_Pride,

I remember reading your other post. That's so wonderful. Wow. I really hope your relationship evolves to bigger, better, exciting and wonderful moments, experiences, and dreams. Again congratulations. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, IlliniPride!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You're so lucky =D


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:banana :nw :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, remember - this is also relational -> you have to learn to communicate to let him know how you feel. The SA part will come in in due time. Until then, enjoy the company!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

